# Terrain Setup....



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I know that the BRB actually describes the process, but I also know that it is not always done just so. My local group often asks a third party to set up the table without knowledge of the army lists to be played. Generally this makes for symmetrical layouts that give both players a good game...... BUT! This is not what I really want to know, lol.

When choosing terrain pieces... what is the first piece you grab, and where do you tend to place it. Why? Do you normally steer clear of the center of the table as suggested in the BRB?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

if i'm using my empire i grap the biggest hill to put warmachines and handgunners on. if i'm using my tomb king i grab a big piece and put it in the middle of the board so the enemy don't have line of sight to every where, same with my khorne.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, playing 'Nids, I look for anything that will cut down LOS and form firing lanes. We sometimes avoid putting terrain in the middle of the board, but we will alter that just to mix it up.
Something I would like to try is letting one person set up the terrain and the other chooses which table edge to start from.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That's something we do quite often. One person sets, the other chooses. It's an old family recipe, expecially where siblings are involved, lol.


----------

